# esverada com una gallina



## Azzurra

Hola amig@s 
He encontrado esta frase "D’un parell d’anys ençà visc _esverada com una gallina_"; entiendo el sentido, pero me pregunto si es una frase hecha (qué pesada soy con eso de la frases hechas ) Esta autora tiene una fantasía inagotable... Gracias


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Espera a que lleguen los nativos, pero me suena que es una frase inventada por la autora, porque en internet sólo encontre tu frase. Oye, ¿qué significa? Creo que lo entiendo, pero no lo pillo del todo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Azzurra, quant de temps,  
Jo no l'entenc com a frase feta. A més, l'autora se les apanya sempre per a fer frases que ho semblin, però canviant-les respecte d'allò que hom esperaria de llegir, que fóra més aviat "_esvalotada _com una gallina" (que tampoc no ho seria, de frase feta). Potser considera que les gallines viuen esverades i és per això que de seguida s'esvaloten.  
(EDIT: Hola, Ant, qué tal. _Esverar-se_ significa atolondrarse, ponerse nervioso con facilidad. O algo así.) ;-)


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Hola, Azzurra, quant de temps,
> Jo no l'entenc com a frase feta. A més, l'autora se les apanya sempre per a fer frases que ho semblin, però canviant-les respecte d'allò que hom esperaria de llegir, que fóra més aviat "_esvalotada _com una gallina" (que tampoc no ho seria, de frase feta). Potser considera que les gallines viuen esverades i és per això que de seguida s'esvaloten.
> (EDIT: Hola, Ant, qué tal. _Esverar-se_ significa atolondrarse, ponerse nervioso con facilidad. O algo así.) ;-)


 
Hola Nam,

Jo també vaig pensar això, però no veig del tot la imatge amb la gallina, per això vaig demanar. En castellà sí es diu "alborotado como un gallinero", però per una persona no sé. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> En castellà sí es diu "alborotado como un gallinero", però per una persona no sé.


Sí, per això el meu comentari d'abans. En català es diria _s'esvalota el galliner_.  (És clar, les que s'esvaloten són les gallines. Potser _esverar-se_ és un grau d'agitació menor a _esvalotar-se_.) 
¡Saludos! 
J


----------



## Azzurra

¡Hola Namarne!  (es que en estos días no estoy traduciendo, a eso se debe mi ausencia... no porque no tenía duda, ¡claro!  )

Bueno, entonces otra trampa de la autora...  Además que esta frase tiene que ver con el estado de ánimo de una persona que es muy agitada, pero no habla con nadie de su problema... Lo que comentaba también en el foro italiano es que me vino a la cabeza la imagen de la gallina que anda como loca en el patio, sola... )

Eso entendí, Ant, sin saber las frases usuales en español y catalán... 

¡Gracias a los dos!

EDIT: he elgido "*asustada como una gallina*", según vosotros, ¿me alejo mucho del significado del verbo _esverar_? Prometo que es la última pregunta acerca de las gallinas...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Azzurra said:


> EDIT: he elgido "*asustada como una gallina*", según vosotros, ¿me alejo mucho del significado del verbo _esverar_? Prometo que es la última pregunta acerca de las gallinas...



Hola Azurra!
Yo diría que 'asustar' y 'esverar' no son lo mismo. Como comentaba Namarme, 'esverar' es 'alborotar', 'estar nervioso/agitado'... yo tiraría por allí...

avellana


----------



## Azzurra

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola Azurra!
> Yo diría que 'asustar' y 'esverar' no son lo mismo. Como comentaba Namarme, 'esverar' es 'alborotar', 'estar nervioso/agitado'... yo tiraría por allí...
> 
> avellana



Gracias avellana 
Me quedo con el significado literal, entonces 
¡Hasta pronto! (todavía quedan otras dudas pendientes en este mismo texto...  )


----------

